# other ways to reduce excess stomach acid



## 16731 (May 12, 2006)

Hi I have IBS and after a recent flare-up it has left me with a constant ache/pain just below my belly button. I've had it 24 hours a day for about 2 weeks now. It sometimes gets a bit more bloated and uncomfortable after eating but it relaxes a bit after a while.My doc says its just excess stomach acid which is commmon to IBS sufferers so she gave me Lansoprazole. I took one today and all of a sudden the pain in my belly is worse and I feel dizzy and very tired. Not sure I like these pills and after reading other people's experiences with PPIs I think I might give them a miss. Since I don't get any of the reflux symptoms, can anyone recommend a more subtle or natural way to reduce excess stomach acid? I'm not really sure why this has come on all of a sudden.


----------



## 16731 (May 12, 2006)

Ok, just woken up with the reflux symptoms. Once its drained again after standing up and gagging for a bit it seems to have returned to my stomach to give me that pain again.After reading some of the stories on here I'm starting to panic that I'll have this for the rest of my life now. I'm going on holiday on Tuesday and at the moment I really don't want to go. I'm bloated, in pain and scared.Is it possible to have excess acid and reflux as a temporary thing or is that it now, its there forever? It looks like my only option is to keep taking the Lansoprazole and ride it out


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As I mentioned, my wife and I have eliminated it with a supplement; although we do have to keep taking it.It really is your call.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## 15874 (Apr 20, 2006)

Aloha! OveritnowCould you provide details of the flavonoid supplementation? How do you take it? Are there variety of these types of supplementation? What brand would you recommend?Lots of Mahalo!John L.


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

John did you ever get that native remedy? Let me tell you I took it and started to feel great! and then I stop for two weeks and is back, so I took it again today...Let me tell you it works! is incredible but it did for me, I didn't have to take anything else, and it tells you to take it twice or three times a day, but I only take it once a day, but it works! please dot it and start feeling better, incase you forgot the website is. nativeremedies.comTake Care


> quote:Originally posted by JOHN L.:Aloha! OveritnowCould you provide details of the flavonoid supplementation? How do you take it? Are there variety of these types of supplementation? What brand would you recommend?Lots of Mahalo!John L.


----------

